# Whats wrong with this picture?



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

36 hours after rain fall in Florida.

James


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Besides stating the obvious, the short shingle run on the far right section is way off, even after just a few courses to the ridge.

Take photos at the 48 hour and 72 hour point after the most recent rain, as those are the most common definitions of standing or ponding water that is not supposed to be there.

Ed


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not a flat roofer but it looks like a pool was built in to this roof. Most of the time people will put a drain on a flat roof, buttttt maybe it was meant to be a pool.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there a clogged drain in that section?

Also, is that round black thing in the shingle mansard an overflow scupper for the other section on the right hand side of the fire wall?

Was the firewall added after the fact, which restricted the water flowage to the right side flat roof? I doubt it, but it needed to be asked.

Are there any blocked through-wall scuppers in the actual firewall itself?

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

it`s a bird bath !


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i hear there could be aligators in any body of water in fla


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

That black thing is in wrong. Shingle work sucks. Shouldn't be any short rows under cap. Any fish in the pond?


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Not with the aligators present.


----------



## MMroof (Mar 3, 2009)

*MMroof*

No ventilation.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know how to walk on flat roofs, but is electrical lines supposed to be submerged? It would stop me in my tracks seeing that in the pond


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

ronbryanroofing said:


> I don't know how to walk on flat roofs, but is electrical lines supposed to be submerged? It would stop me in my tracks seeing that in the pond




Good Call. :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

Besides all of the obvious,the field sheets on the right side look to be running right up the parapet(not stripped or flashed in) and even if they were(i'm pretty sure they are not)they are not offset.Its hard to see that area clear enough,but anyways a big ,no no:thumbdown:


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

What else do you see?


----------



## roofing king (Jun 9, 2009)

no bikini girls workin on there tans in the pool....


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

yep seen it before


----------

